
Valve “Flat Structure” biting them in the ass? - speeder
https://www.reddit.com/r/Steam/comments/44yl24/how_a_whole_language_of_the_steam_translation/
======
nness
The title of this submission is click-bait and doesn't do the underlying
conversation any justice.

~~~
speeder
How else this could be explained? It doesn't look a rational decision that a
company would take, it looks like what happens when a rogue employee has too
much power.

